# ►►► Fade Golden Flowerhorn matching/ Spawn ►►►



## pisces

* Show my Fade Golden Flowerhorn how he Fade and Matching / spawn collection *
* Enjoy it! 

this is while i got him look like on 2009 Aug ! i even do not know he will fade colour like that! here is how he starting change golden .....
sorry i toke by my cell .... , 








starting fade now, look much different ......









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*►►►►►►**1 Years AGO growing process!!!*
*My Fh breeding about 1 months ago,this is the second times with in 5 months!*

*Male ( Golden Monkey FH )*
i purchase this Male from Burnaby ( Rain Fxxxxx ) aquarium about 2 years ago, he look like *Texas / Flowerhorn Mix * , he had lots pearls, more red clour,very sharp and clourful! he " black skin " clour will fade complete grown ! that will be more nice! 
















female - golden Fh









first know each other!








after 2 weeks ...look is match and okie together !









more pic, will update soon!
thks for reading!


----------



## disco lad

I love flower horns they are one of the prettiest fish I think there are. I just wish I had a tank big enough for them.


----------



## petlaur

Believe you meant flowerhorns "breeding." They are beautiful fish and nice pics of them.


----------



## pisces

thks...
i really like the clour of Golden Fh,

Since fist kiss! falling love!!









looking somthing!









find it the right place!









laying the egg...

















and the male /female stay take care their babies,dont made them scare, so need cover it 








baby almost come out from the eggs !









move the baby to another 10 Gal tank some already fly to bottom!









Golden FH Babies fly!!!this time not too much, because they laying the eggs that moment i was moving,,but still have around 150 babies
















after 2 weeks...

















thks for reading!!!


----------



## pisces

it may have 500 ~ 600 fry.....


----------



## onefishtwofish

great journal. you have had very good success.


----------



## pisces

how he look like now! after full fade colour!
*http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...rhorn-fry-$3-ea-dec-see-page-2-page-3-a-4025/*

















































*this is another time breeding Video !*
*please Click to watching .......*


----------



## eternity302

WOW!!! They're so nice!


----------



## BigPete

congrates on the success! willing to sell me one? =D


----------



## pisces

sure! i still have more then 30 .....
some already show colour and some fade already!


----------



## pisces

my god, laying lots eggs again 3 days ago! make me not ready for they coming yet,,finially i busy for few hours to move my small baby to another tank and move the egg to breding tank , ...these is the 3 times in 6 months...will try take some upload later
thks for reading!


----------



## Victor

can't wait to see them get big! Let me know!


----------



## pisces

*june babies fly now*

there is June 13 , baby fly now! look more then last time ,,,,
* Click to watch Breeding VIDEO ! *


----------



## pisces

*5 months babies !*

some friend asking me update Fh baby, there is my 5 months Fh baby, some have 2 inch now! dont have much baby, because i dont have time take care, and that moment i was moving, just have around 25 babies right now,
* father is Golden Monkey Flowerhorn and mother is pearl flowerhorn * mother sold long time ago already,


----------



## pisces

Happy Canada Day!!!


----------



## pisces

*FH baby for sale!*

FH Baby for sale! size 1.5 inch ~ 2.5 inch! not much left now, about 10 -15 Babies ,,
*$5 ea * Fh baby. ( Father golden Fh u can see on my thread ) mother Fh sold, no pic!
*$ 25* Red Texas FH baby


----------



## pisces

hallo..... 
fh baby still available sale,,,,,,


----------



## jag

nice its hard to get them to pair some times.i'm selling my males and females off


----------



## pisces

jag said:


> nice its hard to get them to pair some times.i'm selling my males and females off


thks! jag ...


----------



## jvcs2738

how much is one baby FlowerHorn?


----------



## BigFatLyre

I love the use of a "sushi" plate for the spawning of the eggs


----------



## pisces

BigFatLyre said:


> I love the use of a "sushi" plate for the spawning of the eggs


i dont really know your mean ? anyway good luck your fish!


----------



## pisces

my Flowerhorn breeding again last night!, i was taking a short video for sharing!! *VIDEO *


----------



## Gar

very nice fish,do u still have fry for sale ?
thks


----------



## pisces

Gar said:


> very nice fish,do u still have fry for sale ?
> thks


i guess wait another few more weeks, they are 1 inch now! still little smaller! thks!


----------



## pisces

*Dec - New Pic*

almost 2 months have not update !!! tonight take a few pic again!
compare last few months have little change, the " black skin " fade little more too, and the hump is little bigger! of crouse i know mine dont have the big hump or water hump! but golden FH usually is hard have big hump, just same as RED Texas Flowerhorn too~ 
anyway i like the Golden clour , at less look different then other flowerhornhere is the pic, the first one is i take from Oct , let them together  .. and other pic is take from tonight! u can see week by week he change a little ! hope he can complete fade the " black skin "!
enjoy the pics !!!

►►►*Fade Flowerhorn Fry starting NOW *!!Click see 
*http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...rhorn-fry-$3-ea-dec-see-page-2-page-3-a-4025/*


----------



## Oliverrem

Beautiful fish and babies! I wish i was in van else id grab a couple...=)


----------



## pisces

Oliverrem said:


> Beautiful fish and babies! I wish i was in van else id grab a couple...=)


thks, Oliverem,,,
enjoy my FH ... look at their fry grown so happy!!


----------



## pisces

$ 115 for both ! 
if Male $ 90
female $ 40
need go! open offer !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pisces

Sold!!!!!!
thks for interesting..


----------



## eternity302

Do you keep that monster pleco in there with them when they breed?  i'd expect him to be ripped in shreds!


----------



## pisces

eternity302 said:


> Do you keep that monster pleco in there with them when they breed?  i'd expect him to be ripped in shreds!


no, i must need take out the pleco, because the male very bit the pleco !
but only the breeding time, othertime they are fine! 
too bad i sold them already! but i still miss them! i hope the buyer will post the pic keep update their again!

i still enjoy my RT, i have planing help him find a girl to breed! but not sure do he can breed! but i will try ....


----------



## MrJackyTang

Dear Brother Ivan ! Ur Fishes r so Amazing ! I love it !


----------



## bcorchidguy

Sushi plate was awesome, that flat long plate the male is hovering over looks like what you get served sushi on. I agree with the other poster that was a good chuckle. Not a fan of flowerhorns usually but yours make me reconsider, they are beautiful. Would love to grow a couple up a bit to see how they colour up.

Douglas


----------



## MrJackyTang

Amazing Breeding Pairs ! I love them ! Good Luck Bro!


----------

